# Ziwipeak



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I've ordered a sample of Ziwipeak as I might change Bella's diet. I'm a bit confused about quantity. The instructions on the packet start at a 5kg weight and Bella is 2.8kg. Shall I just roughly half the recommended quantity ? I know to gradually introduce it. Thanks.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

On their website there is a calculator where you can put in the dogs weight and it will tell you the amount per day to feed. Then divide that by two meals and you're all set!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It appears that she is 6 lb and 2.76 oz (if my conversion is right). 

According to my little ZP brochure, a 3kg/6.5lb. dog would get .66 scoop daily. So half that at each meal if you feed 2x/day. Of course you would increase that if she is a puppy, pregnant or nursing. 

Ashley is right, though. ZP has a handy calculator on their site that will get you closer. Once you have fed for a few weeks, assess her and adjust up or down accordingly. 

Body type and metabolism are key. I have two that are an ounce or two apart and visually no one believes me. Ruby gets far more food than Hope or she quickly looks emaciated. Hope gets a bit too much and she is roly poly.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you, very helpful answers. x


----------

